# CPD 10 gallon



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

I picked up my Celestial Pearl Danios last night so I thought I'd share a couple of pics. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any Java Moss yet. Still a couple places to check though. They are difficult to get a good picture of though. These were taken last night. They colour seems much better now.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Can you tell me where you picked up your CPD's from.
I have been after some for such a long time

Thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might consider those sometime in future. they look fantastic. ALso, I might consider black gravel again.... I like how it looks. SO classy.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I_dude said:


> Can you tell me where you picked up your CPD's from.
> I have been after some for such a long time
> 
> Thanks


menagerie's got some in now.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

this is what yer pics should look like...  
(not my pics)









should bring my cam gear down some day though....


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

FYI, the one on top is a male. the easiest way to sex these guys is the anal fin. on the female it's only partially coloured at the top and clear through the bottom half.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up to Menagerie thf

Cheers


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> this is what yer pics should look like...
> (not my pics)
> 
> 
> ...


I took a new pic just for you Riceburner! 

That better?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL dennis!!! XD

I spit my coke out my nose X)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFLAO! SWEET! Love your photos Dennis!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL like.. hours later and i am still laughing at it XD


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm...might need a bigger tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Where do I get that 1/100 gallon tank? I still have room on my desk for one of those!


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Dennis said:


> I took a new pic just for you Riceburner!
> 
> That better?


Cool !


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12566

nice shots.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12566
> 
> nice shots.


You'll have to come over one day with your gear and see if you can get some good shots. They're so shy though, you have to be TOTALLY STATIONARY. Once small motion and they're gone! I wish my camera had a better macro mode.


----------

